# Using a car HU in home audio



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a HU from a car as their transport in a home audio system? If you have please explain how you set the system up and provide pics of what you did.


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

No one has ever done this?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's more like "I don't want to admit I did it..." than no one actually doing it.

For the most part, just use a 12 V power supply and run the speaker wires. It's just not the "recommended" way to do this as home stereo components are pretty cheap these days. Why use an expensive head unit when you can buy an all in one unit for less money?


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well if you already have the HU laying around then going out and buying another component doesnt make much since either.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Unless you sell the head and use that money to buy something new...


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Sure go for it... I ran a Premier DEX-M88 CD for a few years with a high quality 12v inverter &a power conditioner to help with a minor ripple I had... worked great while I waited until the CD player I wanted was released. 

CD transports under $500 are throw-away quality in home audio these days. They are all DVD/Multi-format units from $50-500 any more... 

If I had a known SQ transport... absolutely I would, in a dedicated listening room... 100% yes...

Especialy if you already own a quality 12v CD-Transport... you're going to run it RCA out or maybe digital out anyway... so the internal power is irrelevant.

the only thing I found in my "bachelor set up" with the M88 was that I had to isolate the M88 from the rack system so there was not a ground loop... kept getting a pop/click/hum... heavy rubber matt from Harbour Freight under a custom pine cabinet/facade around the M88... no worries...

Rob


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I use an old Sony headunit in my shop as the CD player/tuner. It's on a surplus 12V 2A regulated supply and the line-outs go to an Onkyo preamp. Not audiophile but certainly functional and has been for the past 9 years.


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Sure go for it... I ran a Premier DEX-M88 CD for a few years with a high quality 12v inverter &a power conditioner to help with a minor ripple I had... worked great while I waited until the CD player I wanted was released.
> 
> CD transports under $500 are throw-away quality in home audio these days. They are all DVD/Multi-format units from $50-500 any more...
> 
> ...


Those were my thoughts exactly. To get the level of quality in the deck that I have from my car I would need to spend upwards of $1000. Why would I want to "waste" that money when I already have everything I need. 

Do you have any pics of your set up? What 12v inverter did you use? Thats the one thing about this that makes me nervous, I want to be sure that the inverter wont fry the deck that im using or burn down my house ha.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have this setup in my shop.









9887 HU, two PDX amps. ID Chameleon comps and Elemental Designs 8ax sub in a ported box.

I use a 50 amp Pyramid power supply.

Here's a close-up with a previous HU (Eclipse).


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

I did it in my garage and my setup is similar to that one^

I have a Pyramid 12V 10A power supply and a cheap pair of Lanzar components in some small bookshelf boxes I built. The rear channels are hooked to a leftover DVC 8" sub in a ripole enclosure with a passive crossover. No external amps.


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

czechm8 said:


> I have this setup in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is almost exactly what I'm looking to do wheres a good place to buy the power supply from?


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

Cascade Audio Engineering makes some really nice power supplies. In our sound room we use 2 75 ampers with 2 Optima red tops and have no problems. I use a 35 amp power supply for my garage setup.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

skierxx5556 said:


> This is almost exactly what I'm looking to do wheres a good place to buy the power supply from?


Parts Express.


----------



## zwc0442 (Oct 24, 2008)

You can also use a power supply out of an old computer. Even if its a really cheap one they still put out around 20 amps. You can buy them off newegg for $15 and up.

Heres a link on how to use a computer power supply. They use them to power chargers for rc cars but should work the same for anything on 12v. 

http://lstforums.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=114


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

zwc0442 said:


> You can also use a power supply out of an old computer. Even if its a really cheap one they still put out around 20 amps. You can buy them off newegg for $15 and up.
> 
> Heres a link on how to use a computer power supply. They use them to power chargers for rc cars but should work the same for anything on 12v.
> 
> http://lstforums.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=114


interesting


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

I did it many years ago for a party, but it was really ghetto. I ran old Kenwood CD Player, 6x9's in boxes and a couple of 10's with old 4 channel Alpine. All Hardwired to a couple of batteries. Dangerous and raggedy, but didnt sound bad, and we were poor college kids.
No pics, I would probably get banned


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

zwc0442 said:


> You can also use a power supply out of an old computer. Even if its a really cheap one they still put out around 20 amps. You can buy them off newegg for $15 and up.
> 
> Heres a link on how to use a computer power supply. They use them to power chargers for rc cars but should work the same for anything on 12v.
> 
> http://lstforums.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=114


Thanks for the link, I have seen it done, but never with a writeup


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

1970Cutlass said:


> I did it many years ago for a party, but it was really ghetto. I ran old Kenwood CD Player, 6x9's in boxes and a couple of 10's with old 4 channel Alpine. All Hardwired to a couple of batteries. Dangerous and raggedy, but didnt sound bad, and we were poor college kids.
> No pics, I would probably get banned


I plan to make mine as clean as possible, it will be more of a permanent fixture not just for a party. haha


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

m3gunner said:


> I think it's more like "I don't want to admit I did it..." than no one actually doing it.


I hear ya on that one... I think I was 15 or so the last time I had a car HU in a home system.

If you really want to be professional about it, use a battery charger instead of a power supply... and hook up a few big car amps while you're at it.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rybaudio said:


> I hear ya on that one... I think I was 15 or so the last time I had a car HU in a home system.
> 
> If you really want to be professional about it, use a battery charger instead of a power supply... and hook up a few big car amps while you're at it.


What about the toxic fumes batteries give off? 
That's the whole reason for using a DC power supply


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

lol... I was joking. Notice I said battery charger not battery. Of course a DC power supply is the way to go.


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would go out and buy a high end home transport, but I just cant see not using the deck that I have for something. I dont want to put it in my car, I dont drive enough anymore to be able to enjoy it, so my only option really is in a home audio system...


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

My brother worked with a guy that had a setup like skierxx5556. Nice Alpnine head unit and Memphis Baby bell running everything, In a self contained cabinet. They even had Sirius


----------



## IDSkoT (Oct 12, 2008)

I use a computer PSU with a 52-amp power line. Theoretically, it can power 6 sets of 100 watt comps and a HU. Or a set of comps, a HU, and ~500 watt sub. You can buy the PSU brand new for $60 bucks IIRC. And, that's a lot less than any AC-to-DC converter with that high of amperage I've found... if you open up the PSU, and trip the wires and such, it can actually look really good. If you install it with only the back side sticking out (where the power / fan hooks up), then it looks fantastic.


----------



## nsx1972 (Nov 26, 2008)

I am planning to use some car audio components for a nice garage sound system. Just extra car stereo gear I have sitting around waitng to install later. My set up will be using a clarion Dxz955mc HU, Butler TD1500 amp, and a IDmax 10 in a sealed enclosure. I don't have any speakers for now maybe use some home audio bookshelf speakers. I bought a nice used adjustable 12v 35a powersupply on Ebay. I will post pics of my setup soon.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

My old shop system was a Nakamichi CD-45z running a set of ADS L200e minispeakers. My power supply was a 12V/4A DC supply that I think went to a wheelchair battery charger. I did nothing special to it except splice it up to the Nak. Sound quality was great and more than once I found myself sitting & listening to music rather than working on the project I had I my bench. Was it "home" quality? I'd say it was.

(czechM8, you are a star!)


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

My setup is a little Ghetto. I crafted the stand for the amps from left over shelving. It actually used to be two-tierd. I had a little Lunar amp on top of an Elemental NINe.2 before I got the two PDX's. 

Honestly though, it is a great tool to bench equipment with, and I have at least two other subs and boxes you can't see in the pictures that I regularly swap into the mix for listening. I also have a front stage (errrr, wall stage) upgrade planned in a couple months when they are released.

Plus, it sounds good too! I like moving around the room and playing with the time-alignment on the 9887!


----------



## sfoong1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all, new to this forum.. 

Can some one share the SQ using the HU for home audio application? Interesting topic as i have some spare HUs and speakers laying around...planning to give it a try 

Thanks.


----------



## IDSkoT (Oct 12, 2008)

sfoong1 said:


> Hi all, new to this forum..
> 
> Can some one share the SQ using the HU for home audio application? Interesting topic as i have some spare HUs and speakers laying around...planning to give it a try
> 
> Thanks.


The SQ would be the same as in a car audio setting... except with out the variables and the harsh environment. It'll act as just a regular processor. Nothing extraordinary, but if it's not a crap processor, then all is well.


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone thought of using something like a 800prs at home? The active crossover, time delay, and auto-eq seem like it would be a good pre-amp stage for a 2.1 setup, espeically for a setup that will allow me to try out different drivers without having to make new passive crossovers for each iteration. I notice there are some active crossover units for home/pro use, but they're ~ 200 bucks, and have usually only XLR inputs.

I am seriously contemplating giving this a shot. Anyone have any thoughts or obstacles I may run into?


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

czechm8 said:


> My setup is a little Ghetto. I crafted the stand for the amps from left over shelving. It actually used to be two-tierd. I had a little Lunar amp on top of an Elemental NINe.2 before I got the two PDX's.
> 
> Honestly though, it is a great tool to bench equipment with, and I have at least two other subs and boxes you can't see in the pictures that I regularly swap into the mix for listening. I also have a front stage (errrr, wall stage) upgrade planned in a couple months when they are released.
> 
> Plus, it sounds good too! I like moving around the room and playing with the time-alignment on the 9887!


Hey there CZECHM8, so i'm looking into building a bench to test out some equipment but don't know what type of power supply i need. I would like to hook up a head unit, and two amps, to run 4 speakers and a sub. I see that you have a 50 amp model Pyramid, but those run for alittle too much for me. Could i get away with something 12V 10A to run two amps and a head unit? Also i heard that a car battery charger would work too. Ever tried that? Any help would be great. Thanks
btw, super clean install on the workbench.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

It really depends on what amps you will be using and what kind of current they will draw. With the gear you mentioned..........even if you were using very efficient class D amps like the PDX's.............I don't think 10 amps would be enough. Sure, it would power up and play, but if you give it much volume, you will spike over 10 amps pretty quickly.
A car battery charger would not give you much more current either. Even if it had a large burst starting function, I don't think it would be sustainable enough to work.

You could use a 12v car battery, but keep in mind that standard lead acid batteries give off toxic fumes and aren't the best choice for in-home use.

If you haven't already purchased your amps, then search for very efficient ones to minimize your power needs. You could also search a few audio forums for a good deal on a power supply. I've seen some reclaimed commercial units selling for pretty cheap.
You might also consider finding a good used 110 volt plate amp to power your sub. That would reduce your power needs greatly. I picked up a 550 watt 4 ohm stable plate amp really cheap, but haven't found a use for it just yet.

Be patient and search for good deals. I love having the equipment for testing and just goofing off in my shop.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Hey there, thanks for the info. I'm not looking for a permanent setup. I just need something to bench test different amps. The longest i would play them is prob 10 min. Well currently i have a PPI PCX5800, and a kicker 700.5 and a fosgate 25 to life. Thanks for the info, i'll be on the hunt for a more efficient power supply.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

how much current draw would a hu pull at full volume with the internal amp off ?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

less than 1A.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

typically less than 5A.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Also I found volume to be not the thing, in fact the 9887 pulled LESS at WFO than at 0 IIRC due to the muting FETs being activated when the volume was all the way down.

The CD transport doing error correction when moved around actually pulled the brunt of the current.


----------



## IDSkoT (Oct 12, 2008)

You should really check out Computer Power Supplies. They're getting more powerful and a lot cheaper, and their 12v line allows them to easily be utilized as a make-shift AC-to-DC converter. I believe you can get one with a 52a 12v line for less than $200 dollars. That's roughly 624 watts. Enough to run nearly any small system.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

IDSkoT said:


> You should really check out Computer Power Supplies. They're getting more powerful and a lot cheaper, and their 12v line allows them to easily be utilized as a make-shift AC-to-DC converter. I believe you can get one with a 52a 12v line for less than $200 dollars. That's roughly 624 watts. Enough to run nearly any small system.


dude.. it's a headunit.... it's been determined that it takes LESS THAN one amp to run it... determined via testing.


----------



## IDSkoT (Oct 12, 2008)

chad said:


> dude.. it's a headunit.... it's been determined that it takes LESS THAN one amp to run it... determined via testing.


For simple operation, yes. But if you're going to run speakers off the HU using the internal amp, or if you want to power DC-input amps as well, basically using a whole car audio set-up, a computer's power supply is the way to go.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

No an iota is the way to go. 

Computer power supplies power computers=not the way to go... real power supplies power 12V stuffs 

Iota=cascade=other brands too, they kick ass and are indented for said purpose. I bought my 55A for around 115 shipped, NIB....

But I digress, the tile of the thread IS regarding a car headunit in a home situation.


----------



## robrules_2001 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm using a lcd tv power supply rated at 5amps to power a 15amp rated HU. Works fine and cannot hear the PSU ripple. I also have been running various amps off a 50amp radio PSU. Radio power supplies are designed to be as ripple free as possible and have low interference. I'm using a QJ1928SW try searching for this its a 50amp 13.8v PSU and I have run many amplifiers off this some rated at 60amp on the birth certificate. If your planning on running the amplifier in the HU on a PSU rated well under the fuse you can always turn the display to a dim setting. Also if your only running 2 speakers use the front/back fader and turn one all the way down.


----------



## BrokenBC (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it can be done and it makes total sense... I wish I took pics of my setup but I didn't

I used a Pioneer 6 series from a few years ago. I used it because it was around $200 and gave me aux input from my TV, Ipod and CD inputs for music, EQ and xovers for SQ.
I went to a local electronics store here in Salem, OR called Norvac. They have a surplus section in the back of their store with a bunch of OOOLLDD used stuff. I found an old IBM laptop charger that output [email protected] I didn't want to use a desktop powersupply cause I didn't want fan noise, laptop charger was silent. I wasn't using the internal amp so I prolly could have got away with .5A but hey, they charged me a dollar for it.

I RCA'd it out to a pair of 150W Dayton amps which were each ran bridged into an eD bookshelf speaker. I had planned on building an active subwoofer and using the sub output but the subs and plate amp are on a shelf in my garage.


All that to say..... DO IT. Especially if the aesthetics of the deck fit your rooms decor.


----------

